# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  SOL LINES (Σολομωνίδης)

## esperos

Και  κάτι  από  την  εταιρεία  που  ίδρυσε  ο  Κύπριος  ναυτικός  πράκτορας  Τάκης  Σολομωνίδης.

SOLE1.jpg

SOLE2.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  το  πιο  γνωστό  του  πλοίο.

SOLL1.jpg
SOLL2.jpg
SOLP1.jpg
SOLP2.jpg
SOLP3.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να  προσθέσω  και  την  ουρά  παρακαλώ.

----------


## esperos

...που  είναι  αυτή

SOLP4.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Image of official SOL PHYRNE postcard! enjoy!......

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Image of official SOL PHYRNE postcard! enjoy!


Dimas, i don't think you are uploading the image correctly as it normally appears as an attachment.
Click on the attachment symbol above and continue in the normal way, must be similar to uploading on Shipnostalgia. Let me know if you have further problems as I also had to learn how to do it properly at first.

Best regards
Henry

----------


## Ship's Agent

Good day Henry,

Now it's clear, so find the image of her postcard!!!

Enjoy!

sol_phryne_1948_1.jpg

----------


## a.molos

O κ. Τάκης Σολομονίδης ξεκίνησε τις δραστηριότητές του σαν ναυτικός πράκτορας στη Λεμεσσό το 1956. Γρήγορα ίδρυσε πρακτορεία σε πολλά μέρη της Κύπρου αλλά και σε Αθήνα, Πειραιά και Λονδίνο. Υπήρξε πρωτοπόρος στην ανάπτυξη του Κυπριακού εμπορικού στόλου που αριθμούσε το 1966  μόνο 30 πλοία. Τον Μάρτιο του 1977 εγκαινίασε με το Sol Phryne την ακτοπλοική σύνδεση Κύπρου Ελλάδος, η οποία λειτουργούσε όλο σχεδόν το χρόνο επί 10 χρόνια.Χαρακτητιστική ήταν η διαφημιση για το Sol Phryne ως το πρώτο υπό Κυπριακή σημαία ferry boat.
To 1982 κατά την εξοδο των Παλαιστίνιων μαχητών απο το Λιβανο και τα τρία πλοία της Sol Lines, Sol Phryne, Sol Express & Sol Georgios μετείχαν στην προσπάθεια του Ερυθρού Σταυρού για την μεταφορά των Παλαιστηνίων, δίνοντας τεραστια δημοσιότητα στην Κύπρο και την ναυτιλία της.
Η  φωτογραφία του κ. Σολομονίδη είναι απο το περιοδικό Τhe Baltic Supplement.

----------


## stratoscy

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που δίνετε.Δεν ήξερα απο πού άρχισαν τα φέρρυ από Κύπρο.Νόμιζα ότι άρχισαν από την Salamis Lines.Δυστυχώς δέν έχω κανένα να μ πεί την ιστορία της ναυτηλίας της Κύπρου.Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## Amorgos66

Το Sol Phryne είχε έναν άτυπο ανταγωνισμό με το ΑRION της ΝΕΛ...
Ειχαν ακριβώς της ίδιες μέρες αναχώρησης(το ΑRION έπιανε επιπλεον
και Κω μόνο στην κάθοδο),αλλά εντελως διαφορετικές ώρες αναχώρησης
κ άφιξης μιας και είχαν μια διαφορά 3-4 μίλλια στην ταχύτητα...
Πάντα το Sol έφευγε πρώτο και έφθανε δευτερο στον προορισμό του,ενω
παρουσίαζε συχνα βλάβες και έμενε μεσοπέλαγα για ώρες....
Η γνωριμία τους ξεκίνησε απο τη γραμμη Χιου Μυτιλήνης,όπου το 
Sol Phryne ως ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Ευθυμιαδη, έφαγε αρκετη ..σκόνη 
πριν αποσυρθει απο τη γραμμη και το αγορασει ο Σολωμονιδης.

----------


## Amorgos66

> O κ. Τάκης Σολομονίδης ξεκίνησε τις δραστηριότητές του σαν ναυτικός πράκτορας στη Λεμεσσό το 1956. Γρήγορα ίδρυσε πρακτορεία σε πολλά μέρη της Κύπρου αλλά και σε Αθήνα, Πειραιά και Λονδίνο. Υπήρξε πρωτοπόρος στην ανάπτυξη του Κυπριακού εμπορικού στόλου που αριθμούσε το 1966 μόνο 30 πλοία. Τον Μάρτιο του 1977 εγκαινίασε με το Sol Phryne την ακτοπλοική σύνδεση Κύπρου Ελλάδος, η οποία λειτουργούσε όλο σχεδόν το χρόνο επί 10 χρόνια.Χαρακτητιστική ήταν η διαφημιση για το Sol Phryne ως το πρώτο υπό Κυπριακή σημαία ferry boat.
> To 1982 κατά την εξοδο των Παλαιστίνιων μαχητών απο το Λιβανο και τα τρία πλοία της Sol Lines, Sol Phryne, Sol Express & Sol Georgios μετείχαν στην προσπάθεια του Ερυθρού Σταυρού για την μεταφορά των Παλαιστηνίων, δίνοντας τεραστια δημοσιότητα στην Κύπρο και την ναυτιλία της.
> Η φωτογραφία του κ. Σολομονίδη είναι απο το περιοδικό Τhe Baltic Supplement.


 ...το καλοκαιρι του 1982 υπήρξε και το SOL OLYMPIA ...ανταγωνιζόμενο το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ της ΝΕΛ..

----------


## Tsikalos

Από τις ώρες ταξιδιού μοιάζει περισσότερο με κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Παρ' όλα αυά η σύνδεση με Κύπρο με ferry είναι πλέον σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα αν υπάρχει κάτι;

----------


## Amorgos66

> Από τις ώρες ταξιδιού μοιάζει περισσότερο με κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Παρ' όλα αυά η σύνδεση με Κύπρο με ferry είναι πλέον σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα αν υπάρχει κάτι;


...πραγματι ήταν κάτι σαν κρουαζιερα,διότι εκτος από ταξιδιώτες για Κύπρο,έπαιρνε και επιβάτες που είχαν σκοπό να επισκευθούν τους Αγιους Τόπους.Από Χαιφα ξεκινούσαν πουλμαν με ξεναγούς που έκαναν περιήγηση στα διάφορα σημεία Χριστιανικού ενδιαφέροντος(Ιερουσαλήμ,Ιορδάνη κτλ).Εξ ου και η ολοήμερη παραμονη.Επίσης
οι ταξιδιώτες μπορουσαν να γνωρίσουν Ρόδο και Λεμεσσό,καθώς είχε αρκετες ώρες παραμονής.Εχουν μείνει στην ιστορία τα ψώνια στα DUTY FREE SHOPS της Λεμεσσού,όπου οι τιμές την τότε εποχή ήταν κατά πολύ φθηνότερες από την Ελλάδα.Με το ARION που όπως προείπα εκτελούσε δρομολόγια ακριβώς τις ίδιες μέρες
έφταναν στους Αγίους Τόπους προσκυνητές ακόμα και από την Μυτιλήνη και την Χίο...

----------


## stratoscy

> Από τις ώρες ταξιδιού μοιάζει περισσότερο με κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Παρ' όλα αυά η σύνδεση με Κύπρο με ferry είναι πλέον σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα αν υπάρχει κάτι;


Τώρα δυστυχώς δέν υπάρχει κάτι.Πρίν λίγα χρόνια είχε 2 φέρρυ.Μακάρι να υπήρχαν γιατί δεν θα είμασταν αναγκασμένοι να ταξιδέχουμε με αεροπλάνο.Έχει κα κάποιους που δεν τουσ αρέσει το αεροπλάνο και έπειτα θα ήταν ποιο εύκολο όπως εγώ που έχω συγγενείς στον όμορφο Πειραιά και θέλουν κάθε καλοκαίρι να έρχονται Κύπρο θα τους ήταν πιο εύκολο.Μακάρι να το σκεφθούν κάποιοι από τους δύο εφοπλιστές μας να το κάνουν.

----------

